# Kissing spines, would you buy this horse?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wasn't aware there was an operation for kissing spine. But no, if I was aware a horse had it, I wouldn't buy them. Plenty of others out there who don't have that particular disability.


----------



## PingPongPony (May 28, 2012)

yes there is, they take out the excess bone to free up the space so the vertebae don't rub, she's had this done over 1 year ago.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Another vote for no. Too many others out there. I can only guess (I have not looked into this), and it makes sense to me that, similar to people, horses can develop scar tissue over time. When it comes to backs, Many, many folks who have had back surgery develop some, and it causes pain again later in life. THis is why, as a nurse, who ran an ortho unit for many years-I would NOT recommend any surgery, but especially spine, to anyone who absolutely did not need it. If there is any other way to manage medically, even if temporary-I go for it. Once the surgery is done, the chance for adhesions and scarring will always be there, and many develop them. Only makes sense it would be similar for any animal. If the horse was older-like 17-I might, depending on what you wanted to use if for. But at 7-wow. Still a lot of years you would expect to use it that may not happen.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

This probably wouldnt hinder me from buying the horse if I had reasonable expectations for riding said horse. I would pass if Im looking for a top level eventer but probably be o for an all rounder hack horse that I could show now and then. 

The surgery for kissing spine is not at all the same as human spinal surgury since they are only removing part of the "fin" of the spine and not touching the spine itself if that makes sense. Much more chance of complete success with no complications.


----------

